# unterschied zwischen awt und swing



## julian.veh (23. Feb 2011)

hi @ all 
was ist der unterschied zwischen awt und swing?**
danke im vorraus
julian
[DUKE]Mein Name ist *****, *****[/DUKE]


----------



## .maik. (23. Feb 2011)

@ julian
Der Unterschied ist einfach ausgedrückt, dass bei den AWT Klassen die nativen Klassen benutzt werden als Partner. So wird die Oberfläche nicht von Javas Seite aus gezeichnet, sondern von der Plattform aus. Swing dagegen ist ein Teil der Java Foundation Classes und basiert auf diesen AWT Klassen, doch zeichnen die Oberfläche selbst und man nennt sie deshalb auch lightweight components.
[DUKE]Borussia wird Meister[/DUKE]


----------



## darekkay (23. Feb 2011)

Falls du wirklich SWING meinst (String ist eine Zeichenkette), dann kannst du dir das hier durchlesen:
http://www.java-forum.org/entwuerfe/94299-faq-swt-swing-grundlegende-informationen.html


----------



## julian.veh (23. Feb 2011)

darekkay hat gesagt.:


> Falls du wirklich SWING meinst (String ist eine Zeichenkette), dann kannst du dir das hier durchlesen:
> http://www.java-forum.org/entwuerfe/94299-faq-swt-swing-grundlegende-informationen.html


swing natürlich


----------



## .maik. (23. Feb 2011)

ja. habe ich mir gedacht. aber auf der insel wird acuh bestens erklärt.


----------



## dehlen (24. Feb 2011)

grundsätzlich gilt allerdings das du eher z.B Kompontente von Swing benutzen solltest also JButton anstatt Button weil awt alt ist

natürlich wirst du aber auch in deiner weiteren GUI Programmierung auch Klassen aus awt implementieren


----------



## C_A (25. Feb 2011)

dehlen hat gesagt.:


> natürlich wirst du aber auch in deiner weiteren GUI Programmierung auch Klassen aus awt implementieren



Yepp, denke ich auch - AWT wird nicht von Swing ersetzt. Das Eventhandling oder - Irrtum vorbehalten - die Color-Klassen sind aus AWT. Neu dazugekommen sind mit Swing lediglich die Komponenten für die GUIs


----------

